# What did you do to your Greensmower today?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK guys - sort of like the thread of "what did you do to your yard today", this is "what did you do to your greens mower today"? So chime in with what you did on or with your greens mower today!!!

*I played with the new mower today for the first time. My wife hung out with me as she watched me act like a kid on Christmas morning. I proceeded to:*

- Changed the oil;
- Fresh non-ethanol gas (there is none around me do I use the stuff bought at HD. I use so little gas it will last me forever);
- Removed the entire front unit from traction unit to work on it easy;
- Put on the high HOC kit;
- Set HOC to 3/4" using the cheap level and tape measure trick I learned on YouTube;
- Adjusted rear spacers for high HOC;
- Added anti-seize to every bolt I loosened;
- Adjusted angel and height of handlebars;
- Set reel to bedknife.

Then I tried mowing for the first time! Boy, did I look very, very silly. It's a good thing I waited until the neighbors were inside before trying it.

*I learned a couple of things:*

- I definitely need to swap out my smooth front roller for grooved as I am on a hill (anyone want to trade or have an extra one I can buy?);
- My lawn is waaaaaaayyyyyy more bumpy than I thought it was;
- The 14 blade reel cut much better than I thought it would and I cut from 1 1/4" to 3/4". I bet when I adjust the FOC it will be even better;
- Reel / bedknife may need sharpening as was tough to get great cutting paper and the reel seems to have quite a few dings in the blade. There is no relief grind so I can't backlap.
- This thing is HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY. It is literally built like a tank. 
- I am amazed at the simplicity of things such as the removal of the cutting unit from the traction unit;
- My Husky wrenches are not true - sized. For instance on the oil drain bolt the 13mm wrench was too loose and was rounding it. When I tried an Sunex Impact Socket it fit the bolt like a glove. This was true in other instance on other sizes also.

All in all it was a fun day with it!


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Here I am jealous I can't find a 1600 online to buy...


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

MassHole said:


> Here I am jealous I can't find a 1600 online to buy...


I LOVE the fact I can easily detach the cutting unit from the traction unit to make it easy to take for sharpening. Well - relatively. The cutting unit is still almost 100 pounds by itself.

I also love the suspension of the unit. I was utterly amazed the unit didn't scalp my uneven lawn at 3/4 inch. Not even a bit. Yet a fiskars reel mower at 1.25" scalped like crazy. I expected it to be better but not this good.

For me, the Flex with the high HOC kit was definitely the way to go.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Here I am jealous I can't find a 1600 online to buy...


Not a 1600, but there is a Toro 1000 for sale on CL in Westboro


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Buddy said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > Here I am jealous I can't find a 1600 online to buy...
> ...


Thanks man. I saw it. It's beat with no grass catcher. I'm still looking. I appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> > MassHole said:
> ...


It didn't look too bad, but not for that price for sure. I've been looking myself, just not much out there. I'm in no rush as I need to work on my level lawn, but if the right one appeared I would go for it.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

MassHole said:


> Here I am jealous I can't find a 1600 online to buy...


The Flex 2100 is a beast to move. I can't image trying to wrestle with a 1600....


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

After cleaning my car, I clean my 1600 really well, pamper it and gave it Sticker 😉

#reellow


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Looks great!

Tomorrow I change the frequency of cut on my cutting unit and then give the entire unit a cleaning.


----------



## TimmyTurf (Oct 10, 2019)

I got my last parts back from the powder coater...... im getting close


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TimmyTurf said:


> I got my last parts back from the powder coater...... im getting close


*Looks good!

I changed the pulleys on my Flex 2100 to adjust the Frequency of Cut.*


----------



## TimmyTurf (Oct 10, 2019)

2 more reels to finish then final setup and maybe a Memorial day 
re-debut for the old girl.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I installed a smooth front roller on the Jacobsen 522, spilled a little gas into it and cut the putting green.


----------



## TimmyTurf (Oct 10, 2019)

I messed up the reassembly so I need to take some stuff back apart. Hopefully I can see how it mows on Memorial day. The reels are set for 1.25. I might need to go over it a few times to make it look nice. I really have no idea if this thing will cut well at 1.25".


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

TimmyTurf said:


> I messed up the reassembly so I need to take some stuff back apart. Hopefully I can see how it mows on Memorial day. The reels are set for 1.25. I might need to go over it a few times to make it look nice. I really have no idea if this thing will cut well at 1.25".


Awesome!!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

TimmyTurf said:


>


This needs its own thread. It looks new/fantastic!

I need to see more before and after photos to completely appreciate the transformation.


----------



## TimmyTurf (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks guys. I don't have to many before pictures but i'll put something together.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TimmyTurf said:


> I messed up the reassembly so I need to take some stuff back apart. Hopefully I can see how it mows on Memorial day. The reels are set for 1.25. I might need to go over it a few times to make it look nice. I really have no idea if this thing will cut well at 1.25".


I have spent a bit of time on the 3100. They have a really nice control setup. I always liked the foot pedals to drop/raise the cutting units.

As far as how it will cut at 1.25", that's going to depend on what reel, knife, and bed bar you have on the units.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Finally decided to hack the transport axels off the 220sl and 260sl. Should be much easier cutting around the mailbox and utility post.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

So in the last 10 days I've gone from 0 reel mowers to 2 reel mowers. I started out getting a McLane from the late-1970s from @Wag. It has a very old B&S engine but still cranks on 1-2 pulls every time. It needs to be sharpened but the reel and bedknife look to have life left in them. You can see in the picture where I cut about 500sf with the McLane, but left the newly laid sod long for now. I have already ordered a roller for the front that I will need to alter the caster bar, and I got new chains. I also plan to make a grass catcher some how.



Last week, I contacted @bp2878 who was selling a 180 E-cut that he had recently got on auction. I went and picked that up yesterday and am still trying to figure it out. The similarities with the McLane are that they are both reel mowers and that is where it stops. This thing is a tank and should last me a long time. I am figuring out the adjustments right now but plan to change the fluids (engine oil, gear oil, etc) and greasing all of the fittings. Maybe order a new bedknife and backlap. It's a 2012 model with 11-blade reel and GTC. It has about 1600 hours on the meter

I had to cut off the transport axles right when I got home so that it would fit through my shop door and through my gate. Will have a set of wheels for sale soon.... will also be looking for a 180E grass catcher


----------



## sreekanth251 (Apr 14, 2020)

seebryango said:


> So in the last 10 days I've gone from 0 reel mowers to 2 reel mowers. I started out getting a McLane from the late-1970s from @Wag. It has a very old B&S engine but still cranks on 1-2 pulls every time. It needs to be sharpened but the reel and bedknife look to have life left in them. You can see in the picture where I cut about 500sf with the McLane, but left the newly laid sod long for now. I have already ordered a roller for the front that I will need to alter the caster bar, and I got new chains. I also plan to make a grass catcher some how.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@seebryango How did you remove the transport axles ... I might need to do the same on mine ... Can you point me to the tools that you used to get the job done.


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

seebryango said:


> So in the last 10 days I've gone from 0 reel mowers to 2 reel mowers.


I also went from 0 reel mowers to 2 reel mowers in the last week. Picked up a McLane on 5/23 and then picked up a John Deere 220a on 5/28.

Enjoy your new toys!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ZEM said:


> seebryango said:
> 
> 
> > So in the last 10 days I've gone from 0 reel mowers to 2 reel mowers.
> ...


Need to see pics!!!


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Need to see pics!!!


But of course, only one I have currently. Crazy how much larger the John Deere is compared to the McLane. 220a came from weeks auction, fired up on first pull and reel looks great....she even cuts paper. McLane needs a bedknife.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

@sreekanth251 I used an angle grinder with a cut off wheel to chop my transport axles. I have a cheap one from Harbor Freight (like $15) but any would work. Another choice would be a metal hacksaw

The axles on a Toro can be removed whole but JD axles have to be cut


----------



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

These are some nice rigs! What is this "higher HOC kit" I've seen mentioned? What does the kit consist of and what HOC can be achieved with it?


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

I'll jump in! I continued my journey with my 220SL last night and replaced all of the chains that had stretched pretty bad and no longer would adjust to spec with the tensioner. Messy job but not too complicated. Gotta backlap again and should be good to go for the rest of the season, at least I hope!

Since getting it a few months ago I have:

-new fairway cut bedknife
-full service (oil change, new gas, cleaned the carb, new air cleaner and spark plug, diff fluid, etc.)
- painted the old muffler. It was rusty and looked awful so I hit it with JD muffler spray. Looks new! 
-painted some other pieces black that had surface rust and looked bad. 
-new side chain covers. Old ones we're cracked and beat up pretty bad. 
- rebuilt the speed link adjustment as it had broke and wasn't working. 
-cut transport axles and painted them black.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Twangin said:


> These are some nice rigs! What is this "higher HOC kit" I've seen mentioned? What does the kit consist of and what HOC can be achieved with it?


I know the Jacobsen's have them and I think on the Toro Flex's have them. They are optional HOC adjusters that you install that allow you to cut from around .5" up to over 1". Normally those mowers only cut up to .5".


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Twangin said:
> 
> 
> > These are some nice rigs! What is this "higher HOC kit" I've seen mentioned? What does the kit consist of and what HOC can be achieved with it?
> ...


@Twangin

I will add that you usually need the correct bedknife to get good results at these "elevated" heights. A knife that cuts well on a fixed-head mower running at .125" isn't going to perform well at .500"+. Floating head units like the Toro Flex, Jacobsen Eclipse, and Deere E series, have adjustable height rear-rollers which may allow you to get away with not replacing the knife. Big changes usually still require a different knife.

Lower blade-count reel (7s or 8s) is ideal but certainly not mandatory, especially if you can keep up the mow frequency. You can get along with an 11-blade until it's time to replace the reel for whatever reason. I'd be looking to swap a 14/15 blade reel pretty quick though.


----------



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Twangin said:
> ...


Good to know. So it sounds like it would be pretty unrealistic to expect to have 1 reel mower that could handle both a higher 1" HOC and a lower, 1/4" or less HOC..? That's sucks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Twangin said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


None would be a one-lever solution.

You could go for a cartridge unit like the Swardman or Allett but then you still have to swap reel cartridges to change heights. Not tool-free and would get old on a semi-daily basis.

You could buy a flex-head greens mower and pickup an extra cutting unit or two. Set up a greens unit, a surround unit, and a verticut unit. Mow like a boss. :lol: Jake Eclipse2 or Deere E series are probably the easiest to change cutting units in a hurry.

Or you could buy two fixed-head mowers and set them up for their respective areas. Don't forget a third unit for the verticutter. :mrgreen:


----------



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Twangin said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


 :lol: I think you're right! Eventually acquiring two mowers would be the ideal route to avoid constantly switching stuff in/out.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Added The Lawn Forum sticker to the 220B, came as part of my Father's Day gifts.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Twangin said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


The Toro 1600 could do it and if you want to "step down" a bit to a Tru-Cut it has a height adjustment lever that you can change on the fly. If you mow different areas at different heights you can simply put the hight lever where you like and the cut is very good. I have had two and wish I had one still, the wheels on the rear are better on hills than my Greensmaster. The cut is not as good (subjective) but its easy to use.


----------



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

TNTurf said:


> Twangin said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


@TNTurf 
PM sent on the Tru-Cut… don't want to hijack the thread too far from its intended scope.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Backlapping John Deere 220b, Pinhigh 180 grit and 220 grit lapping compound. With shipping these two containers were $27.20.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Recently purchased this. I cleaned it up, replaced the spark plug, drained the gas tank, put fresh non-ethanol in it. Cleaned/oiled the air filter, changed the oil, and greased the 14 fittings. Haven't mowed with it yet. I figure it is too late in the season to do a reset, so I will winterize it soon and wait until Spring.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mathwiz said:


> Recently purchased this. I cleaned it up, replaced the spark plug, drained the gas tank, put fresh non-ethanol in it. Cleaned/oiled the air filter, changed the oil, and greased the 14 fittings. Haven't mowed with it yet. I figure it is too late in the season to do a reset, so I will winterize it soon and wait until Spring.


Nice mower! Congrats!


----------

